# Siamese Smoke Texel x Coffee litter born June 1st



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

My doe from Ohio had her first litter on June 1st.

Mom is a Siamese Smoke Texel, comes from at least 6 generations of Siamese Smoke Texel.

Dad is a self Coffee Standard, comes from primarily Coffee lines, piebald and self. He has produced black and "PEW" babies in addition to Coffee in my mousery but when bred with a non-agouti dilute doe the majority of offspring are Coffee.

A perfect litter of six was born. There are four rex and two standard. Four bucks and two does. Both does are rexes *happy dance*.


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my they look lovely!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Any updates on how these guys came out as far as coat? I'm trying to track the outcrossings folks have done with the smokes they've gotten.


----------

